# Jaczulda



## BahamaMama

Is there a town named "Jaczulda", or is there a town that might be spelled phonetically that way in English? If so, what is the real name of the town in Polish?

Context: We have a marriage certificate from 1913 that says a relative was from (ex loco) "Jaczulda".

Thanks in advance for any information you may provide.


----------



## Ben Jamin

BahamaMama said:


> Is there a town named "Jaczulda", or is there a town that might be spelled phonetically that way in English? If so, what is the real name of the town in Polish?
> 
> Context: We have a marriage certificate from 1913 that says a relative was from (ex loco) "Jaczulda".
> 
> Thanks in advance for any information you may provide.


 Never heard the name, sounds strange too (somewhat Turkish). May be a misspelling, or a place not really located in today's Poland, may be Byelorussia, Ukraine or  Lithuania, may be even Crimea or Siberia.


----------



## BezierCurve

There are no Google results for ячулда though. 

It's also possible (if the spelling is right) that it had been a small village that was destroyed during wars and never built again. It might still show somewhere on older maps.

EDIT: no results for "yaçulda" either.


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> There are no Google results for ячулда though.
> 
> It's also possible (if the spelling is right) that it had been a small village that was destroyed during wars and never built again. It might still show somewhere on older maps.
> 
> EDIT: no results for "yaçulda" either.



I have also tried ячульда, no results.


----------



## JakubikF

I have tried Чулда - there is a place named like this in Russia. Have a look on the website:

http://www.geographic.org/geographic_names/name.php?uni=10854657&fid=5204&c=russia


----------



## BezierCurve

I think it's a river, but that may be a good hint.


----------



## marco_2

If we could see the scan of this marriage certificate (at least the part with this name), we could decipher it - I suppose someone misread it. P.S. I only know *Jasiołda *but it is also a river.


----------



## BahamaMama

The marriage certificate is written in Latin but it is from a Polish Catholic Church in Maryland USA. The first letter of the place of birth is a bit hard to understand but it looks like a "J". The other letters are clearly written as "a c z u l d a". The last names of my grandmother and grandfather are correctly spelled as they are in Polish so I thought the names of the places of birth would also be as they were spelled. ( My grandmother's place of birth was written as Gradzanowo and it appears that this should have been Radzanowo) I do have a US World War II registration card for my grandfather and on that, the place of birth is spelled as Jasciulty Poland. My grandfather spoke very little English. The place of birth on the registration looks somewhat close to what is on the marriage certificate but I can't find any internet information on either name spelling. I do have a letter written in 1960 to my grandfather from a relative in Poland ( about 55 years after my grandfather left for the USA) and it was from Dlugosiodlo Poland. I don't know if my grandfather's birth place would be near that part of Poland or not. Any information you could provide would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance for your help and assistance.


----------



## ><FISH'>

I found absolutely nothing named "Jaczulda" or "Jaściulty". I did find a "Jaśce" which is in Masowieckie, the same region as those two other villages.


----------



## BezierCurve

Found it, it's "Jaszczułty". It's close to Wyszków indeed.

On an older map: (top - right) http://lelox.pl.wrzuta.pl/obraz/powieksz/6mjIMwiDHij

And Google Maps:

http://maps.google.pl/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=jaszczu%C5%82ty&aq=&sll=52.699482,21.545563&sspn=0.125039,0.184708&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Jaszczu%C5%82ty,+Wyszk%C3%B3w+County,+Masovian+Voivodeship&ll=52.705723,21.528053&spn=0.125021,0.184708&z=12


----------



## BahamaMama

Thank you so very much. I do believe that could be the town or city. I truly appreciate all the help!


----------

